# What did you wish you knew before moving to Dubai?



## Anakasha (Feb 12, 2011)

I've just been offered a position in Dubai, and while I have gone through about 100+ threads here as well as doing research on the Internet, but a lot of the information was 5-7 year old. I'm hoping to get more current responses here.
I was wondering what people wished they knew before moving to Dubai? What they regret not having brought with them? What they wished that they hadn't shlepped along? Will my Apple TV work there? Are electronics cheaper to purchase in the States and have shipped? Are art supplies (paints, canvases) easy to find? Can I live without a car or will I go crazy? (I guess that one's a bit subjective, but are public transit or taxi's easily accessible?) How long would it take to get Internet installed in my apartment? Is Netflix blocked there or can I access it? 

What would be the best advice you would give to a newbie? Rules, laws, neighborhoods to avoid, etc.

Also, I know that cohabitation is not allowed if you are not married, but is it a huge problem if a male friend (platonic) were to visit my apartment, say for dinner?

I know it's a ton of questions and I'm not expending answers for all of them, but any assistance anyone is willing to offer would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance for your responses.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Anakasha said:


> Are art supplies (paints, canvases) easy to find?


Magrudy's on Jumeriah Beach Road, though like most things in Dubai, probably a bit more expensive so you probably want to bring things like a set of pastels etc with you.



Anakasha said:


> Can I live without a car or will I go crazy? (I guess that one's a bit subjective, but are public transit or taxi's easily accessible?)


Taxi's easily accessible and cheap, though using the continuously does mount up. The metro is only cost effective if you are travelling alone and your start and end destinations are near the stations.



Anakasha said:


> How long would it take to get Internet installed in my apartment?


LOL, this is the Dubai you find out about for yourself.



Anakasha said:


> What would be the best advice you would give to a newbie? Rules, laws, neighborhoods to avoid, etc.


Read up on the actual laws and keep yourself to yourself. No real neighborhoods to avoid but you might want to be cautious late at night/early hours if you are a female on your own, only get in proper cabs etc. Dubai, on the whole, is one of the safest cities in the world.



Anakasha said:


> Also, I know that cohabitation is not allowed if you are not married, but is it a huge problem if a male friend (platonic) were to visit my apartment, say for dinner?


It's fine.


----------



## Anakasha (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry I don't mean to sound like such a high-maintenance geek, but one of my great joys is sitting in bed on Sunday reading the Times and watching bad tv.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Well you won't be able to do that here!

Our weekends are Friday and Saturday


----------



## Anakasha (Feb 12, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Well you won't be able to do that here!
> 
> Our weekends are Friday and Saturday


Check... Sunday's Monday and Thursday's Friday. Cool the Saturday Times is shorter to read, although it's crossword kind of sucks.

Of course I forgot my most important question, one I have not been able to find an answer for on the Internet. My secondary job (when someone buys) hobby (when I shoot for myself) is travel photography predominantly landscape and architecture. Are there any places that I'm not allowed to shoot? The only thing I could find was that men are not allowed to photograph Muslim women.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Anakasha said:


> Are there any places that I'm not allowed to shoot? The only thing I could find was that men are not allowed to photograph Muslim women.


Public beaches and you should ask before snapping anyone in traditional dress. Apart from that there are no actual restrictions but you may encounter more security guards and police asking you what you are doing.

There are many camera clubs here, hook up with one on arrival and they'll be able to tell you more in depth.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Anakasha said:


> I've just been offered a position in Dubai, and while I have gone through about 100+ threads here as well as doing research on the Internet, but a lot of the information was 5-7 year old. I'm hoping to get more current responses here.
> I was wondering what people wished they knew before moving to Dubai? What they regret not having brought with them? What they wished that they hadn't shlepped along? Will my Apple TV work there? Are electronics cheaper to purchase in the States and have shipped? Are art supplies (paints, canvases) easy to find? Can I live without a car or will I go crazy? (I guess that one's a bit subjective, but are public transit or taxi's easily accessible?) How long would it take to get Internet installed in my apartment? Is Netflix blocked there or can I access it?
> 
> What would be the best advice you would give to a newbie? Rules, laws, neighborhoods to avoid, etc.
> ...


Be exceptionally careful if you are ever sick or injured here in Dubai.

From very personal experience that nearly killed me, without doubt there is way too much puff and bravardo here with nearly every medical service espousing how great their care is as compared to reality. The average of medical care here is way under par, way under trained and most often than not, just too bone lazy to be taken seriously.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Actually I do believe you are not allowed to take any pics of government buildings.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Re: art supplies - there is a shop called The Library in Satwa which is not a library at all but sells a wide range of art supplies, general stationery etc etc and is probably way cheaper than Magrudy's. Not an artist myself so haven't done a practical comparison, but as a rule most things are cheaper in Satwa! 

Re: Netflix - you should be OK as long as you set up a VPN connection before you come over. 

Good luck with the job!


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

For anything net related, do check before leaving if what you are interested in is available international, or only available to the continental US. Most movie/soap/streaming websites in the US only have rights to provide services locally.
Even though you might be paying a subscription fee, you might end up being shut out because legally they can not provide the services in another country. The alternative solutions need to be looked at and set up from home. 





Mr Rossi said:


> Public beaches and you should ask before snapping anyone in traditional dress. Apart from that there are no actual restrictions but you may encounter more security guards and police asking you what you are doing.
> 
> There are many camera clubs here, hook up with one on arrival and they'll be able to tell you more in depth.


You might also want to steer clear of any official buildings.

For instance, I was very nicely explained by 2 gentlemen in uniform in a speed boat that it would be a good idea for me to stop taking pictures of the British embassy / consulate (can never remember which is which) from the Dhow I was cruising on in the creek if I intended to finish the cruise...

VIP villas and terminals are a big no-no as well, but it's just like everywhere else in the world...

---

On the other hand, and contrary to other places (like US or France), the law is NOT very clear on what is allowed / not allowed to be photographed, and whilst in most countries, a copy of the official line (that you can obtain by asking the police, quite easily) will let you off any nagging, here, it will be very hard to explain that you are indeed allowed to take a few snapshots for personal use if someones comes along and tells you otherwise.

---

They also seem to have a very backwards understanding of "pictures". Most of the time, security at an event, a museum, an exhibition, etc. will not let you through with an SLR because "this is professional camera, not allowed to take pictures inside", but will let other people go through with compact cameras and mobile phones, and flash away the whole time...

Anyway, I'll just stop my ranting here :tongue1:


----------

